# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  پشتیبانی از RSS Feeds

## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
می خواستم بدونم آیا سایت از RSS Feed ها پشتیبانی می کنه یا خیر؟ اگر بله، در کدوم قسمت می تونم بهش دسترسی داشته باشم. در صورتی که جواب منفی هستش، آیا قصد اضافه کردن این امکان به سایت رو در آینده نزدیک دارید یا خیر؟

----------


## oxygenws

در فایرفاکس دنبال یک آیکان نارنجی در address bar بگرد.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> در فایرفاکس دنبال یک آیکان نارنجی در address bar بگرد.




سلام.
من در واقع می خوام RSS مربوط به کلیه موضوعات (یا مثلا آخرین 10 موضوع) بدون پاسخ رو Subscribe بشم براش (سوالم رو باید از اول اینطور مطرح میکردم). آیا این امکان در سایت وجود داره یا خیر.

ممنونم.

----------


## oxygenws

البته جواب من با قبلی فرقی نمی کنه!



> در فایرفاکس دنبال یک آیکان نارنجی در address bar بگرد.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

از من آبیه حاجی  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> البته جواب من با قبلی فرقی نمی کنه!


متوجه نمیشم! چطوری بگم کدومها رو میخوام؟

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

توی هر صفحه ای RSS مخصوص خودش وجود داره

----------

